# Is it snowing yet?



## billski (May 17, 2012)

I aim to top the what's for lunch? thread with this one.

Argentina won't start skiing until June.  Who's still open in the west?
For that matter, who's open?


----------



## jlboyell (May 18, 2012)

beartooth pass in montana has a ski area that opens sometimes as weather permits.  
http://rlissc.com/ 
http://www.newschoolers.com/readnews/3942.0/Beartooth-Summer-Session


----------



## steamboat1 (May 18, 2012)

"Who's still open in the west?"


http://www.mtbachelor.com/winter/services/dor2/conditions.html

http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/whatsopen/index.htm

http://www.mammothmountain.com/MyMammoth/#tabs_conditions-snow

http://www.timberlinelodge.com/spring-into-summer/

http://www.skibanff.com/conditions/

http://www.alyeskaresort.com/snow-report.aspx

http://www.crystalmountainresort.com/Weather


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2012)

I think snow will fall in August in north Vermont, after all we did have summer this pass "cold months"


----------



## steamboat1 (May 19, 2012)

Today's snow report from Mt. Aleyska:

Alyeska Ski Resort is CLOSED to skiing & riding today DUE TO HIGH AVALANCHE CONDITIONS.

They've received 93" of snow so far this May...:-o

Pic taken May 18.


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Today's snow report from Mt. Aleyska:
> 
> Alyeska Ski Resort is CLOSED to skiing & riding today DUE TO HIGH AVALANCHE CONDITIONS.
> 
> ...



Wonder if they will extend lift operations past 4pm in June?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Wonder if they will extend lift operations past 4pm in June?



Even with all the snow they will be closing May 28.


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2012)

time to break out the shorts and lawnmowers for real. unless you are traveling to south america.


----------



## billski (May 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> time to break out the shorts and lawnmowers for real. unless you are traveling to south america.



COSTCO has a really nice walk in (drive in?) freezer.


----------



## Cannonball (May 21, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Even with all the snow they will be closing May 28.



Yeah that blows.  I have to be in Anchorage for work 2nd week of June.  Suppose I could earn some...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2012)

Got around to taking my snow tires off today.


----------



## billski (May 22, 2012)

*Snow Wheels*

I have spoken to voo doo lady. With her approval, I believe I will need:

1) To get out of the driveway





I'm just not sure how to attach it to my Sienna 

2) My primary wheels.





3)  If the ski-mobile can't make it, then my next wheels will be









But I'm really disappointed I can't find any Thule roof racks to fit.


----------



## jlboyell (May 24, 2012)

im not sure what the point of this thread is, whether its snowing or resorts are open, but there is a winter storm warning in sw montana.  8 to 14 inches above 6k ft.  i really want a split board for things like this


----------



## billski (May 24, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> im not sure what the point of this thread is, whether its snowing or resorts are open, but there is a winter storm warning in sw montana.  8 to 14 inches above 6k ft.  i really want a split board for things like this



Read the first post.  The whole aim is to beat out the "What's for Lunch" thread number of posts


----------



## vdk03 (May 24, 2012)

Just about summited mt bross (14er) yesterday on the dirt bike, this am we had a fresh two or three inches at our house and there must have been 6 to 8 up top. Could probably skin it but it would be a sketchy ride down. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2012)

The only lift serviced left standing is Timberline. Crystal is scheduled to reopen for the next 2 weekends, possibly beyond.


----------



## billski (May 29, 2012)

If Timberline can hold out for two more week...The tentative opening day for the Las Lenas , Argentina season is June 16, 2012, snow conditions permitting.

Liftopia should have some Argentine tickets shortly

Here is Monday's photo.  Not bad for May!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2012)

billski said:


> If Timberline can hold out for two more week.



Timberline typically stays open thru Aug.

Pic from today. This is not the upper Palmer lift which hasn't opened yet due to construction.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 3, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> The only lift serviced left standing is Timberline. Crystal is scheduled to reopen for the next 2 weekends, possibly beyond.



Oops!  forgot one.

Red Lodge Montana just opened last weekend.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 11, 2012)

Meanwhile on the other side of the globe in New Zealand ....


----------



## billski (Jun 13, 2012)

How much does the Ski Bus to NZ cost??:lol:


----------

